# Barn Burner 75 watt HID... Part 2



## Mr Ted Bear (Jan 22, 2006)

*Sunday 01/22/2006*

As promised, I will reveal the details of the Burn Burner in just a moment or so. But first, I have to give everyone a little "background" on a *"little problem"* we encountered in doing the shotout last evening.

I hope that everyone is current on the relationship between AZ Project of Japan, and XeVsion USA. Everyone should know that there was a discussion about the two companies, and why there was a price discrpency even after import duties etc was factored into XeVsion's pricing. 

Long story short, XeVision justified their price because they changed out the factory bulb, with a GE bulb; in XeVisions opinion, the GE bulb is a better bulb that the one offered by AZ Project . 

Well, a fellow CPF member got tired of hearing the BS, so he went out of his way, got an AZ bulb and sent it to me to compare with the GE bulb. AZ Project heard about what was going on, and ask this other CPF member, to ask me, NOT to post pictures of their bulb compared to the GE... they must have known their bulb didn't compare.

AZ Project, you need to work on your bulb.... I will not keep CPF members "in the dark" 





.


Now with regards to the Barn Burner.... 

XeRay using a Phillips DL50 overdirven with custom 75 watt ballast. XeVsion has has been doing this for a while in aircraft applications, they just put it in a hand held unit. They are working to reconfigure the batteries for longer run time.

Ome more thing... I kinda like the XeRay50 using the Phillips DL50 bulb






*Saturday 01/21/2006*
First, my thanks to mtnbkdad for assisting with tonights exercise.

Lets not waste time










Tonight we had the Costco HID, Polarion, X990, new NFA, XeRay 35 (two versions), XeRay 50 (three versions), Thor HID mod, and last and best, the Barn Burner (top left and lower right).

Just a little more to write, and full review tommorrow


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !!*

The BB's dont pop up too often so I thought I'd bump this thread for any one who's been looking for one:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=194512


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !!*

Yikes!! I've always wanted a BB, but I just droped $550.00 on a
TK Monster from Modamag 

Time to print up more money I guess!! LOL!! (just kidding!!)


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !!*



PsychoBunny said:


> Yikes!! I've always wanted a BB, but I just droped $550.00 on a
> TK Monster from Modamag
> 
> Time to print up more money I guess!! LOL!!


:naughty:

Hey! hey! Got some spare prints going ? 

I don't mind if the paper and ink is a bit dodgy, I'll just wash them a few times no one will know!


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !!*



TITAN1833 said:


> :naughty:
> 
> Hey! hey! Got some spare prints going ?
> 
> I don't mind if the paper and ink is a bit dodgy, I'll just wash them a few times no one will know!


 
Hey, these 2 sided color laser jet printers these days are great!!! :devil: :huh:


----------



## windstrings (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !!*

When you get that figured out Psychobunny, let me know!

I would ask you if you'd be interested in selling any of it.. but if its good enough to sell, Its obvious you don't need my money!


----------



## DM51 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !!*

This is a continuation of this thread:

Barn Burner 75 watt HID... identity revealed !! 

The most recent posts from that thread have been moved here.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (May 6, 2009)

why did i sell mine  

missing it now :mecry:


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 7, 2009)

Is this the same light as the one on XeVision website, 75W, and out
of stock?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 7, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Is this the same light as the one on XeVision website, 75W, and out
> of stock?


Yes! I believe so :twothumbs


----------



## tdurand (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Dan!
What can you tell me about a replacement battery pack for the 75watt BB?
Thanks
T


----------



## XeRay (Jul 23, 2015)

tdurand said:


> Hey Dan!
> What can you tell me about a replacement battery pack for the 75watt BB?
> ThanksT



Check this thead, i believe you can find all your answers there. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325213-Battery-needed-for-Barn-Burner


----------



## tdurand (Jul 23, 2015)

D'oh! Oh yeah... the "Search" feature...how convenient. Man am I lazy.
Thanks Dan!
T


----------



## stollman (Jul 27, 2015)

I purchased from Diffusers from Henlin for my Barn Burner last year. They may still have a battery pack available...
[email protected]
Attn: Henlin Pooky


----------

